# [emerge] actualización del arbol

## Sefer

Hola, ultimamente al hacer un emerge --sync me tarda 10 minutos o mas, puede que bastante mas, a alguien mas le pasa? Antes solo me tardaba 2 minutos y ahora no se que demonios hace pero no para de sacar las tipicas lineas del emerge --sync durante rato y rato y rato...

Es algo nuevo o es un problema mio?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Sefer wrote:*   

> Hola, ultimamente al hacer un emerge --sync me tarda 10 minutos o mas, puede que bastante mas, a alguien mas le pasa? Antes solo me tardaba 2 minutos y ahora no se que demonios hace pero no para de sacar las tipicas lineas del emerge --sync durante rato y rato y rato...
> 
> Es algo nuevo o es un problema mio?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.

 

A veces este tipo de problema puede estar causado por una fragmentación excesiva en el sistema de archivos. ¿Está quizás demasiado lleno el volumen que contiene tu árbol de portage? ¿Qué sistema de archivos usas para tal volumen?

Otra cosa que deberías comprobar es si tu red funciona correctamente, si tienes programas de p2p activos que no usaras antes, si hay más usuarios conectados a la misma red que puedan estar usando todo el ancho de banda, si existe una actividad de disco excesiva mientras ejecutas emerge --sync, etc.

----------

## Sefer

Hola i92guboj, muchas gracias por responder.

El volumen : /dev/sda3             213G   35G  168G  18%

35G ocupados de 213G

El sistema de archivos es ext3, dispongo de todo el ancho de banda de la red y tengo mas velocidad de la que tenia antes.

----------

## i92guboj

¿Notas un uso de cpu demasiado alto mientras emerge --sync está funcionando?

¿En qué parte del sync se para exáctamente? ¿Tarda mucho en todo el proceso o es en la parte donde refresca el caché de portage?

Por favor, publica el resultado de "emerge --info" también.

----------

